# Switches for Tymco 210 & 435



## shooters480

Looking for gutter broom switches, & pick up head switches without paying $ 37.00 from Tymco dealer. Has anyone located a supplier at a reasable price. I have located the stop solenoids for $ 75.00. Drag shoes for $ 342.50 per set. Curtain sets for $ 199.95. Leaf damper cable for $ 33.04, poly brooms for $ 7.35. Its unbelievable how much Tymco adds to the manufacture suggested retail price. I have seen up to 78% on some items.


----------



## shooters480

Is everybody paying almost $40.00 for switches?


----------



## hickslawns

Try sweeperpartsexpress.com or lacal equipment. Lacal is pretty much local for me but they do have a website. The other option is to search for world sweeper forum and check their forums. Good luck. Phil


----------



## elite1msmith

do u mean like an electrical switch that u could get from radio shake? whats so special about these?


----------



## abraham

*TYMCO Swtches*

The only place I have found is the dealer. I looked at Kenworth because they are simular but would not work....Where did you find the leaf damper cable?


----------



## abraham

where di you find the leaf damper cable? I just paid $135.00 at TYMCO dealer..


----------



## shooters480

15' control cable part # TEL 17215 Wholesale Marine phone # 877-338-2628. Skids & flaps Sweeper Parts online. Poly brooms, Keystone Plastic part # 33080 phone # 908-561-1300. Stop solenoid part # SA4612 Woolard two locations, phone #'s 310-830-4592 & 866-790-6464.


----------



## shooters480

Lacal gets $47.80. Thanks anyway. Radio Shack didn't have it. Looks like it was made by E T N. Eaton maybe? Still looking.


----------



## [email protected]

*switches*



shooters480;555041 said:


> Looking for gutter broom switches, & pick up head switches without paying $ 37.00 from Tymco dealer. Has anyone located a supplier at a reasable price. I have located the stop solenoids for $ 75.00. Drag shoes for $ 342.50 per set. Curtain sets for $ 199.95. Leaf damper cable for $ 33.04, poly brooms for $ 7.35. Its unbelievable how much Tymco adds to the manufacture suggested retail price. I have seen up to 78% on some items.


I found some switches at this link that might work http://parts.nitehawksweepers.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&category_ID=5


----------



## elite1msmith

y wouldnt the radio shack switch work? I hate to be the one to tell you , but for the most part a switch is a switch.....just make sure it meets ur amp rating that u need... the mounting might be different, but id rather pay $4.00 localy than $50 plus shipping.... more beer money , plus the economy is tuff right now...


----------



## shooters480

Found switches at sweeperpartsexpress.com around $20.00. Thanks for the help. Just found another $ 550.00 part for half price. The Kobota throttle linear actuator tymco #5014092. I purchased one from Ken at Applied Industries 910-738-4221 at list price for a little over $230.00 perpaid to my door. Wish I could buy some stock in tymco.


----------

